# دعوة للحذر من مكاتب السفريات وخاصة شركة المعالي إيجيبت



## spyeng_85 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني العزاء 

ده دعوة للحذر والإحتياط من مكاتب السفريات وخاصة هذه الأيام حيث انتشر النصب والضحك على الشباب الطموح وخاصة الخريجين الجداد منهم

فأنا لي تجربة مريرة مع شركة المعالي إيجيبت 1067 شارع قصر النيل هذه الشركة النصابة والمستغلة

إن نال الموضوع اهتمامكم سوف اقوم بنشر قصتي معهم فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل بكل ظالم ولاتحسبن الله بغافل عما يفعل الظالمين


----------



## Ali_haya (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه اللى حصل ياهندسه وياريت تنورنا


----------



## rewesh (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وانا معاك لان معظم المكاتب استغلاليه جدا وانا ليه تجربه مريره مع مكتب سفريات اسمه الشرفا فى مصر الجديده وصاحبه اسمه القزافى والمكتب ده بياخد الفلوس من الناس ويركنهم بالسنه بداعى تاخر الفيزه وكثير من الحجج الوهميه . وده عبال ميشغل الفلوس دى ويطلع منها فايده . اتمنى التفاعل فى هذا الموضوع لان لى زملائى مرو بنفس التجربه.


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (8 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب يا سيدي خد المكتب ده كمان عندك 
الأطلال أول جامعة الدول العربيه من ناحية شارع السودان المهندسين - جيزه
دول بقي نصابين علي حق مش مهم إنت مش مهم المكان اللي أنت رايحه المهم الفيزيتا اللي بيطلعوا بيها منك وبعد كده مش مهم
علي فكره هما علي ما عرفت ليهم فرع تاني في نص شارع جامعة الدول العربيه مش فاكر فين بالظبط بس الكلام ده عرفته من المكتب أسمه الصفا وتقريباً تغيير الإسم نوع من التمويه أو التهرب بطريقه أو أخري


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحمد لله لفيت على مكاتب سفريات كثير وتعبونى تعب كثير ولكن الحق يقال هناك شركة سفريات سفرت قبل ذلك عن طريقها ( هم اخرونى قليل ) بس وفوا هذا بجانب انهم لم يأخذوا الا 2% الخاصة بالقوى العاملة بجانب رسوم رمزية تقريبا حوالى 150جنيه هى شركة قباء بشارع جامعة الدول العربية وهذا احقاقا للحق وعلى فكرة انا لا تربطنى بهم اى صلة *


----------



## spyeng_85 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر جدا لإهتمامكم بالموضوع بس ياجماعة المكاتب ده بتبيع وتشتري فينا والكوميدي ان هو بيكسب في سفرك كتير يعني هو اللي محتاجك اوي اكتر من انك محتاج للسفر بس بيضغطوا عليك علشان يستفزوك

انا كانوا اتصلوا بيه وقالولي عندك انتر فيو وروحت واتفقت مع الراجل على كل حاجة في وجود راجل من المكتب المهم انا اتفقت على الماديات مع الراجل وعلى انه هيبعتلي تذكرة السفر فالمهم الراجل السعودي مشي وبعد كده المكتب كلمني علشان يتفق معايه وبيقولي عاوز اخد 5000 جنية مقابل السفر فاقلتله لاء طبعاً فقعد يقولي يابشمهندس انا بتكلف حوالي 3700 في نصاريف سفرك والتأشيرة وتوثيق العقد وانا عارف ان كل ده كدب فالمهم نفضتلهم فترة فاوصلنا ل 2000 جنية(يعني سفري مابيكلفش 3700) المهم قولت امشي حالي واتفقت معاهم اني مش هدفع فلوس الا لما اخد التاشيرة تمام قالولي تمام فروحت خلصت الكشوفات والورق ورجعت قالولي ان انا هقطع التذكرة على حسابي(مع اني متفق مع الراجل ادامهم وكلمت السعودي على الموبيل قالي ان هو ماقلش التأشيرة و 1200 جنية بعد الـتأشيرة(مع اني متفق اني هدفع 2000 جنية بس وكلهم بعد التاشيرة ماتيجي) وده كله بعد ماخلصت الكشوفات اللي كلفتني 800 جنية بالورق فأنا حسيت انهم بيلوا دراعي على اساس اني دفعت فلوس الكشف وكده ولكن هيهات هيهات نفضتلهم اكيد وهما دلوقتي عمالين يتصلوا بيه ويجروا ناعم زي مابيقولوا

شركة نصابه ولا ليهم اي كلمة (شركة المعالي إيجيبت شركة نصابة مصرية)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2010)

التشهير باى بلد او اى جهة او مؤسسة مخالف لقوانين الملتقى
الموضوع مغلق

المراقب


----------

